# smallest loft in Europe article....



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

some of you have probably read this already, but just thought I would post again... I think this guy is cool..wonder if he is still around. just when you get all caught up in all the different lofts and ways of keeping your birds and adding this and that to the feed or water etc... here is this guy..

http://www.articles.racing-pigeon-post.org/Smallest_loft.html


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

That's a great story!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

That is amazing! thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

wow just to show you for racing you dont need a army of pigeon to become a winner , just good blood and some line breeding and your good to go, keep it simple and sweet! nice story spirit wings and thank for sharing.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Rafael/PR said:


> wow just to show you for racing you dont need a army of pigeon to become a winner , just good blood and some line breeding and your good to go, keep it simple and sweet! nice story spirit wings and thank for sharing.


You left out a lifetime. That man spent a lifetime doing what he does.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

rpalmer said:


> You left out a lifetime. That man spent a lifetime doing what he does.



True - very true


----------



## mannydelrio1 (Apr 11, 2011)

guys not to ruin it but.... http://ron-sampford.gonetoosoon.org/


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mannydelrio1 said:


> guys not to ruin it but.... http://ron-sampford.gonetoosoon.org/


Ahhh, Rest in peach Mr. Sampford....


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I wonder what kind of beans he fed his birds? I have been told that many are poison to birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Wayne Johnson said:


> I wonder what kind of beans he fed his birds? I have been told that many are poison to birds.


I guess he fed the non poison ones...lol...


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Wayne Johnson said:


> I wonder what kind of beans he fed his birds? I have been told that many are poison to birds.


 He fed soy beans


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks! How did you find out?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Soy beans have to be roasted before you can feed them to pigeons. Do NOT feed pigeons raw soybeans. You have to roast them at 225 degrees until they start to turn brown.


----------



## ghenty (Jun 18, 2012)

He fed tic beans


----------

